# 2009 Tour of California - Stage 2 at Tunitas Creek



## Francis Cebedo

From Alto Velo:
---------
Stage 3 will begin in Sausalito. It will cross over the Golden Gate Bridge and wind through San Francisco before heading south along the coast on Highway 1. 

 Just south of Half Moon Bay, Johnson said the course is expected to veer from the highway onto Tunitas Creek Road, where the riders will face their first climb, of about 2,600 feet. After connecting with Skyline Boulevard and La Honda Road, they will likely return to the highway via Pescadero Road. 

 Daunting Bonny Doon Road could be the cyclists' next climb. They'll ascend roughly 2,250 feet in 7.5 miles before flying down the crooks and crannies of Empire Grade Road into Santa Cruz. Both Johnson and Twisselman said they are looking at possibly routing the race through the streets of UC Santa Cruz before sending it to the downtown finish.​ <!-- Converted from text/rtf format --> 
Bob Parker
--------------


http://www.mercuryn<wbr>ews.com/centralc<wbr>oast/ci_10843917


----------



## mohair_chair

Damn! That's a great route for a race. Tunitas is nasty in the middle, but Bonny Doon is a beast of a climb.


----------



## ukbloke

That sounds like a fabulous reason to take a day off work and go on a really long group ride! It might even be possible to watch the peloton go by in a couple of places.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

We are going to pre-ride this whole stage. Period! 

I didn't say one day...

fc


----------



## Dr_John

That will put the Bike Hut on the map!  

It will be interesting to see the peloton heading up Tunitas.


----------



## robwh9

Hmmm. Maybe catch them at the bottom of Tunitas, and then race them down to Santa Cruz via 1?


----------



## tron

So does that mean they will actually pave Tunitas Creek? Last time I was there the bottom section had been re-done and I was sort of excited that the whole road might be as well but it didnt last.


----------



## Dr_John

> So does that mean they will actually pave Tunitas Creek?


I was on it a few weeks ago and they had completely resurfaced a good portion about 3/4 of the way up.


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> We are going to pre-ride this whole stage. Period!
> 
> I didn't say one day...
> 
> fc



Count me in. We can do a BBQ and beer at my place for the finish.


----------



## BlackSteel

Is there a date set on this stage yet?


----------



## ukbloke

Monday 16h February 2009. All the stages are listed here.


----------



## mohair_chair

thinkcooper said:


> Count me in. We can do a BBQ and beer at my place for the finish.


Wouldn't it be fun to stand on the side of the road and set off the flame thrower as the riders come by?


----------



## sometimerider

Here is a Google maps version of what has been announced so far - about 115 miles. This includes a number of guesses (on my part and Google's part) as to the specifics. I will produce a map with elevations after I get a more precise description.


----------



## mohair_chair

There are some changes I would make on your route, but it's probably pretty close. My guess is that they will finish in Santa Cruz at the pier, or on the boardwalk. That's the photogenic finish.


----------



## sometimerider

mohair_chair said:


> There are some changes I would make on your route, but it's probably pretty close. My guess is that they will finish in Santa Cruz at the pier, or on the boardwalk. That's the photogenic finish.


It's moderately certain that it's going to finish at the clock tower (where my Google route ends). I actually heard this directly from Matt Twisselman (chair for this stage) a few days ago. Also see this (same link posted by Francois). But then nothing is locked in concrete.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

With (if) the Lobitos Creek cutoff, won't the route miss the bike hut?


----------



## Dr_John

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> With (if) the Lobitos Creek cutoff, won't the route miss the bike hut?



Yes, it will miss it.

That looks like a great route. I hope I can catch some of it.


----------



## sometimerider

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> With (if) the Lobitos Creek cutoff, won't the route miss the bike hut?


That was just a guess (on the part of Google, but it might well go that way).


----------



## sokudo

So, what is the best place to watch for a Valley denizen?
At the top of Kings and Tunitas, at Sky Londa or somewhere else?

Skyline at Tunitas seems enticing but there is hardly any space for a crowd. Besides, last 2-3 miles is not much of a climb so they will be pretty fast.

Sky Londa has space to wait for but racers will pass it like a blur at 35+ mph.


----------



## Squidward

From about the Golden Gate Bridge toll plaza to where Highway 35 shows up fatter on that map is the second 2/3 of my commute when I ride from the office.

According to that map they are going to climb from sea level, near The San Francisco Zoo, to about 500 feet above sea level near where Highway 35 and Highway 1 cross then drop back down to almost sea level in Pacifica. Unfortunately, if they actually follow the route on that map it would place them on narrow suburban streets in Daly City and Pacifica, cutting off a portion of these towns from the rest of the peninsula. I can see them riding straight up 35 to 1 and take the Highway down into Pacifica so that they aren't on narrow city streets. That makes a lot more sense to me. Still, this is sweet as I can walk five or six blocks and watch them ride by! I'm going to take that day off to watch this!


----------



## sometimerider

I just want to reiterate that the map I posted is guesswork based only on the few hints that have been posted about the route. The only things fairly certain are the start and end points, crossing the Golden Gate, and the climbs of Tunitas Creek and Bonny Doon.

The official route probably won't be announced before the end of the month.


----------



## ukbloke

sokudo said:


> So, what is the best place to watch for a Valley denizen?
> At the top of Kings and Tunitas, at Sky Londa or somewhere else?
> 
> Skyline at Tunitas seems enticing but there is hardly any space for a crowd. Besides, last 2-3 miles is not much of a climb so they will be pretty fast.
> 
> Sky Londa has space to wait for but racers will pass it like a blur at 35+ mph.


On Tunitas you likely see some minor breakaway group but the big names will be clustered and the peloton will probably still be largely together. The action will likely be over fairly quickly. Haskins won't pose much of a problem either. I think you are more likely to see an attempt at decisive break on Bonny Doon or Ice Cream Grade and then the peleton will start to split when the hammer is down. A good spot might be around Bonny Doon itself, Laguna Creek, Ice Cream Grade, or along the top of Empire Grade. A breakaway has some chance of staying away on the run down to Santa Cruz, much like Levi's break on Sierra/Felter last year. However, that is all pretty remote unless you're coming up from Santa Cruz. This early in the tour it may come end up as a group sprint finish anyway.

I'[m also wondering about the next day's stage and whether they will do the Sierra/Felter loop, or just head out over Mt Hamilton.


----------



## thinkcooper

mohair_chair said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to stand on the side of the road and set off the flame thrower as the riders come by?


Fncking A! We could do it on the Bonny Doon tasting room parking lot. I have an "in". Or at the BDVFD lot at the top of Ice Cream Grade...

:thumbsup:

Note to teams: The descent down Empire Grade is safe at twice the posted corner speeds, and an easy 50 mph just above UCSC.


----------



## Completebum

I'm holding out hope they'll ride up Quimby West and link up with Mt. Hamilton Road by Grant Ranch. Might be too early in the stage for that climb though, oh well. rolleyes:


----------



## BlackSteel

It seems like the Tunitas Stage has quite a bit of climbing. I'm guessing over 8000 feet. To do Quimby or Sierra and Hamilton the next day in addition to the mountain top finish at Palomares and the ride down to Big Sur might draw a few complaints. Maybe not from Lance if he is really preparing for the Giro but those who have their sights set on the TDF may want to skip this race in favor of a flatter one earlier in the year. My bet is that Sierra or Quimby won't be included in this years route. It would be good Giro prep though.


----------



## mohair_chair

Having ridden Ice Cream Grade many times, I can't imagine they would take the race there. It's more likely that they'll take Pine Flat all the way to Empire Grade. Smith Grade would be a more interesting choice.


----------



## grrrah

hmmm, tough decision..

almost want to take the mtn bike for a spin instead, then watch them on empire grade.


----------



## Squidward

sometimerider said:


> I just want to reiterate that the map I posted is guesswork based only on the few hints that have been posted about the route. The only things fairly certain are the start and end points, crossing the Golden Gate, and the climbs of Tunitas Creek and Bonny Doon.
> 
> The official route probably won't be announced before the end of the month.


I read your post and looked at the map while I was at work and, I guess, I was so excited about this ride potentially going right past my house that I started typing and got carried away. Nevertheless, from the Golden Gate Bridge south what other route could they take? It would make sense for them to ride down The Great Highway to Highway 35. Then they could either take Highway 1 or Sharp Park Road down to Highway 1 and south from there. Then again, they could take 19th Ave down to Highway 280 and head south that way, too, but that would be a boring ride and it would not be scenic like TGH and Highway 35 would be.


----------



## CoLiKe20

it'll be cool to watch but where would the cars park? For those of us that live close enough, we'll ride there but if the cars park on the sides, the riders won't have any room to ride up.


----------



## Fogdweller

Sweet!! Graham Watson will finally get his shots of a peleton on the GGB.


----------



## johnny99

CoLiKe20 said:


> it'll be cool to watch but where would the cars park? For those of us that live close enough, we'll ride there but if the cars park on the sides, the riders won't have any room to ride up.


Obviously, cars are not going to be allowed to park on Tunitas Creek Road, just as they were not allowed to park on narrow roads like Sierra Road or Mount Hamilton Road last year. There are some beach parking lots along Hwy 1 and people can walk or bike from there to their favorite viewpoints.


----------



## Miiles

Anyone know if there is going to be a stage near the Uvas Canyon area? I think there was a TT there a couple years ago...


----------



## sometimerider

Miiles said:


> Anyone know if there is going to be a stage near the Uvas Canyon area? I think there was a TT there a couple years ago...


Not for 2009. That TT was in 2006 - involving Bailey, Calero, Uvas, Willow Springs, Santa Teresa.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7

There will be a TT around Uvas this weekend, Wish me luck! 
If someone gets the info, I'd love to ride the course near the bay area, especially from the brindge to Santa Cruz.


----------



## grrrah

mellowyellowCJ7 said:


> There will be a TT around Uvas this weekend, Wish me luck!
> If someone gets the info, I'd love to ride the course near the bay area, especially from the brindge to Santa Cruz.


the 2-person TT?

If so, i'll be there too.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7

Yep, its the 2P TT 
I don't think that LA or even Clark have to worry about me challenging them in any TT. lol Heck, my goal is to make it into Cat 3 next year.


----------



## grrrah

uh-oh, its on! (Same cat)

Now I just need a TT bike...


(sorry to the others for the thread hijack)


----------



## sometimerider

Ok, as posted in a new thread, the full route and maps are available at http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages.html. It would probably be better to discuss the overall route in that thread.

Our stage of interest, now called stage 2 (since they changed the first stage to a prologue) is at http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage2.html. The map for the Sausalito to Santa Cruz stage is http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2009/2009-stage2-map.pdf. This is pretty good, but not quite detailed enough to determine every street and turn.

One thing we can see for sure is that they are NOT including Haskins Hill (on Pescadero Creek Rd.) - they're taking the easy way down 84 to get back to the coast.


----------



## ukbloke

Is it conceivable that one could:
- watch the peleton as they turn from Highway 1 onto Tunitas
- hammer down highway 1 and stay ahead of them
- watch the peleton as they turn from Highway 1 to head up Bonnie Doon
- hammer down highway 1 and stay ahead of them
- watch the finish in Santa Cruz?

Perhaps a bit ambitious! Of course you don't get to see any climbing action this way.


----------



## sometimerider

ukbloke said:


> Is it conceivable that one could:
> - watch the peleton as they turn from Highway 1 onto Tunitas
> - hammer down highway 1 and stay ahead of them
> - watch the peleton as they turn from Highway 1 to head up Bonnie Doon
> - hammer down highway 1 and stay ahead of them
> - watch the finish in Santa Cruz?
> 
> Perhaps a bit ambitious! Of course you don't get to see any climbing action this way.


That would be quite easy if they leave roads open to cyclists. The section between 84 and Bonny Doon Rd. (at least) is almost sure to be closed - at least to cars. If previous years are any indication, they will be closed hours before the racers pass.


----------



## ukbloke

My experience is limited but last year Sierra Rd was indeed closed to cars for hours before hand. But it was open to cyclists and pedestrians until the lead car of the race organizers came through - perhaps 10-20 minutes ahead of the peleton itself. Can you imagine a hammerfest down Highway One with no cars! It would be like Canada Road Sunday by the sea! Of course it would suck to go to all the effort and then miss the cut-off at Highway 1 and 84.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Did the top (flattish) part of Tunitas Creek get resurfaced this fall?


----------



## mytorelli

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Did the top (flattish) part of Tunitas Creek get resurfaced this fall?


I rode up it today and it seems like its the same as it has been since last February i did the ride. there are new patches but not resurfaced. Still pretty bad.


----------



## Gee3

I'm close to Squidward in DC so if they head up 35 I could just ride my bike there to watch. Or do you think my original plan to watch them cross the GG Bridge would be a better pic opp and viewing opp? The only thing I worry about is traffic as I may have the family with me so biking there isn't an option in that case. 

So stay close to home to watch Lance, Basso, et al, or check them out in Sausalito/GG Bridge?

I guess I can just wait for Graham Watson to take the pics on the bridge but to see them in person would be cool! 

What would you do?

Gary


----------



## sokudo

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Did the top (flattish) part of Tunitas Creek get resurfaced this fall?


No. They resurfaced it till second Lobitas coming, and then it's potholes' heaven.


----------



## wmlaven

Bill here from The Bike Hut. Well, the map on Amgen's site has the Tour turning off a road from Hwy 1 and they have it named Lobitas Creek, but the road on the map is actually Tunitas Creek and it's been mislabeled. So, if they really are coming down Hwy 1 and turning on the road it looks like on the map, they'll be on Tunitas Creek from Hwy 1 all the way up to Skyline Blvd, including going past The Bike Hut. Well, I hope so!!!


----------



## sometimerider

wmlaven said:


> Bill here from The Bike Hut. Well, the map on Amgen's site has the Tour turning off a road from Hwy 1 and they have it named Lobitas Creek, but the road on the map is actually Tunitas Creek and it's been mislabeled. So, if they really are coming down Hwy 1 and turning on the road it looks like on the map, they'll be on Tunitas Creek from Hwy 1 all the way up to Skyline Blvd, including going past The Bike Hut. Well, I hope so!!!


Good eyes! I agree that the map is mislabeled. Looks like Tunitas all the way.


----------



## johnny99

Lobitos Creek Road is a real fun road for cycling with several short steep sections. Is it too narrow and winding for a big bike race, especially during the winter?


----------



## wmlaven

Lobitas Creek Road is no smaller than the stretch of Tunitas Creek that the race is using. In fact, Lobitas is probably wider and smoother than much of Tunitas, but Tunitas in the upper parts, of course, has the climb to 35.


----------



## johnny99

wmlaven said:


> Lobitas Creek Road is no smaller than the stretch of Tunitas Creek that the race is using. In fact, Lobitas is probably wider and smoother than much of Tunitas, but Tunitas in the upper parts, of course, has the climb to 35.


Tunitas is a steady climb so you know what to expect. Lobitos is full of blind turns and ups and downs, which make it a more dangerous road for a big fast group of cyclists, especially if it is raining.


----------



## otterpop

I am going to take the day off, so since Tunitas Creek is (kinda) close, I'll probably hang out there.


----------



## acctnut

With the economy like it is, I'd suggest getting out and supporting this tour if you're a fan of it. We're all strapped for cash and it's hard justifying a day off or driving to check it out, but the TOC is a great prozac alternative to these shiddy times. This year could be the death blow, as the TOC is at its peak in popularity, sponsors are strapped for cash and other great tours like the Tour of Georgia have been axed. Get out and check it out if you have any hesitations, bring kids, the wife, etc, as this is a great event that needs to last.


----------



## tron

Anyone have any guesses as to what time the peloton will hit Tunitas? I work on woodside rd. and I was hoping to ride up from my office and catch them coming up one of the steeper pitches. Of course I need to go back to work so I would have to do some time calculations to get there just before they do.


----------



## mohair_chair

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2009/log-stage2.pdf

Looks like the projected start of Tunitas is sometime between 10:06 and 10:33. They also project the climb will take 20-25 minutes! That's amazing.


----------



## ukbloke

mohair_chair said:


> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2009/log-stage2.pdf
> 
> Looks like the projected start of Tunitas is sometime between 10:06 and 10:33. They also project the climb will take 20-25 minutes! That's amazing.


The projections are simple math based on an average speed of 22mph, 24mph, 26mph or 28mph and the distance from the start. The same speeds are used on all stages in the logs regardless of their profile. Pro riders can certainly average in that speed range over the duration of a stage, but they will absolutely not be riding at that speed up Tunitas! 

22mph to 28mph is also a huge range, and what they achieve on a particular stage will depend on a lot of factors such as the stage profile, the wind, motivation and team tactics. Also note that the rolling road closure will be considerably ahead of the riders, and there could also be a breakaway many minutes ahead of the peleton.

It is also worth mentioning that this stage is on Presidents Day - a holiday for many, and there should be a really really good turn out of folks particularly on the upper part of Tunitas.


----------



## grrrah

Anyone know approx. how long it takes to ride from downtown Palo Alto up Kings to Tunitas?

Group?


----------



## ukbloke

grrrah said:


> Anyone know approx. how long it takes to ride from downtown Palo Alto up Kings to Tunitas?


Downtown Palo Alto to base of Kings Mountain is 9-10 miles, so that is going to be 30-40 minutes. The climb of Kings Mountain is about 25% longer than OLH. I would say 25 to 35 minutes depending on the rider. So allow an hour to an hour and a quarter. The top of Kings Mountain Road is right across from the top of Tunitas Creek of course.


----------



## johnny99

I heard that they were planning on closing both ends of Tunitas to bicyclists (and probably Starr Hill as well) at around 9:30am.

You should expect hundreds of cyclists around Skyline and Tunitas, and Tunitas itself is very narrow with few places to stand off the road, so plan on getting there very early if you want a good view point.


----------



## johnny99

ukbloke said:


> The projections are simple math based on an average speed of 22mph, 24mph, 26mph or 28mph and the distance from the start. The same speeds are used on all stages in the logs regardless of their profile. Pro riders can certainly average in that speed range over the duration of a stage, but they will absolutely not be riding at that speed up Tunitas!


Tunitas is 9 miles from the ocean to Skyline and the first few miles and last few miles are pretty gradual. Only about half a mile in the middle is steep. I would not be surprised if the leaders do the climb in well under 30 minutes.


----------



## otterpop

I think my plan is going to be leave my house early, stop by Roberts market, pick up some goodies. 

Ride up Kings to Tunitas, drop down a ways, probably not all the way to the bottom, and camp for a while. 

Post race ride back down the hill through wherever, and / or lunch somewhere. I'm going to take the whole day off.


----------



## ukbloke

If it is a nice day I'm thinking of taking the day off and riding this 110 mile loop. The idea is to intersect with the race at the turn onto Tunitas, the turn onto Bonny Doon and then the finish in Santa Cruz. The challenge is keeping ahead of the caravan down PCH 1, and then having the legs to get back over Highway 9 to the Bay Area!

If it is a sucky day then I'll probably head up King's Mountain and watch at the top of Tunitas or somewhere along Skyline between Tunitas and 84.


----------



## sometimerider

ukbloke said:


> If it is a nice day I'm thinking of taking the day off and riding this 110 mile loop. The idea is to intersect with the race at the turn onto Tunitas, the turn onto Bonny Doon and then the finish in Santa Cruz.


I'm intending to do a much easier version of that - get driven up Hwy 1 (from Santa Cruz) to Tunitas, then follow your route back to SC. Getting to see them pass at 3 points - if we can keep ahead of them.

Next week I will let folks know the details of my plans - in case anyone wants to share the carpool. The more folks we have pacelining down the coast, the better chance we will have of beating any road closure (for bikes). I'm figuring our paceline speed has to be pretty near 20 mph.

There is also the question of when we have to reach (by car, in my case) Tunitas & 1 - to catch the leaders going by.


----------



## ukbloke

sometimerider said:


> Next week I will let folks know the details of my plans - in case anyone wants to share the carpool. The more folks we have pacelining down the coast, the better chance we will have of beating any road closure (for bikes). I'm figuring our paceline speed has to be pretty near 20 mph.


Awesome! If it all comes together I'd love to ride down Highway 1 in a group. As well as being faster it would feel safer too. I'm a little concerned about traffic since there will likely be people racing down Highway 1 by car at the same time. You'd hope they'd be extra cyclist aware.


----------



## grrrah

ukbloke said:


> Downtown Palo Alto to base of Kings Mountain is 9-10 miles, so that is going to be 30-40 minutes. The climb of Kings Mountain is about 25% longer than OLH. I would say 25 to 35 minutes depending on the rider. So allow an hour to an hour and a quarter. The top of Kings Mountain Road is right across from the top of Tunitas Creek of course.


Thanks!

Would Sand Hill > Portola/woodside > Tripp > Kings be the best route?

I am planning to do this, hopefully leaving downtown PA around 8:00 if theres any interest.

I wanna ride down to the coast after, but probably wont since I need to save some legs for an 80 miler on tuesday.


----------



## johnny99

grrrah said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Would Sand Hill > Portola/woodside > Tripp > Kings be the best route?
> 
> I am planning to do this, hopefully leaving downtown PA around 8:00 if theres any interest.
> 
> I wanna ride down to the coast after, but probably wont since I need to save some legs for an 80 miler on tuesday.


Alameda to Woodside Rd to Kings Mtn. Road might be a little faster.


----------



## sometimerider

sometimerider said:


> I'm intending to do a much easier version of that - get driven up Hwy 1 (from Santa Cruz) to Tunitas, then follow your route back to SC. Getting to see them pass at 3 points - if we can keep ahead of them.
> 
> Next week I will let folks know the details of my plans


I'm bummed by the weather. On Saturday I did about 45 miles in the Pescadero area. The last part, along the coast from San Gregorio to Gazos Creek, did me in - with cold rain and strong winds. So, unless some miracle happens to the forecast before 8am on Monday, I won't be doing the ride down from Tunitas.

Sorry. Hope those that do it have a great time.

(But I will probably show up in Santa Cruz, somewhere near the finish.)


----------



## ukbloke

Awesome weather - for snowboarding! I've shortened my plans. I'm going to park in Woodside and start heading up King's Mountain around 9:30. I'll try to descend some on Tunitas to find a steeper pitch if there's time. If the weather improves I'll come back via Skyline and 84. Any other brave souls still heading out this morning?


----------



## Squidward

I braved the rain and took a few pictures near my home in Daly City. The pictures were taken on Highway 35 about a mile before they turned off onto Highway 1. I walked there from my house.

The breakaway group:









A few stragglers from the breakaway group:









The peloton:

































There were a few stragglers behind the peloton but I did not include them here.


----------



## otterpop

Man oh man oh man what a day. 

Phil Ligget says _Toony-tahs_. That's the way I'm going to pronounce it from here on out. 

Thanks for the pancakes this am and there were a billion people out today. We're so lucky.


----------



## CoLiKe20

I had food poisoning from eating bad hamburger two nights before. Still throwing up last night. Sick as a dog this morning. 
I had planned to ride Tunitas for a few months now and I missed it. 
So pissed!!!


----------



## Dr_John

> I had food poisoning from eating bad hamburger two nights before.


Sorry to hear. (Reminds self to dispose of probably way-too-old ground turkey meat). I wimped out on viewing it first hand, but I did catch most of the live stream of them plowing up Tunitas. Unbelieveable.


----------



## ukbloke

There was a big crowd at Tunitas and Skyline. I went about 2 or 3 miles down Tunitas to see if I could find somewhere steeper. I thought the pace was pretty measured and determined, perhaps not even a tempo pace. There were a few riders off the back of the peleton who were struggling though. I just finished watching the whole race coverage and all the fireworks were on Bonny Doon. As you put it, unbelievable.

Now I'm wondering whether to head out tomorrow into probably worse weather on Sierra Rd. I might instead take the easy option - up Calaveras Rd from Milpitas and hang out on the steep wall after the intersection with Felter. There will undoubtedly be some kind of breakaway to add interest, but it isn't going to be anything like last year.


----------



## Dr_John

I also happened to be watching the stream when Levi started the run up Boony Dune. Really great stuff to watch. I'm inspired - I'll run the BMC up San Bruno tomorrow afternoon, no matter what.


----------



## CoLiKe20

Dr_John said:


> Sorry to hear. (Reminds self to dispose of probably way-too-old ground turkey meat). I wimped out on viewing it first hand, but I did catch most of the live stream of them plowing up Tunitas. Unbelieveable.


there was live streaming??? Dang it!!


----------



## johnny99

Dr_John said:


> Sorry to hear. (Reminds self to dispose of probably way-too-old ground turkey meat). I wimped out on viewing it first hand, but I did catch most of the live stream of them plowing up Tunitas. Unbelieveable.


Which live stream did you watch? The stream on amgentourofcalifornia.com crapped out on the Tunitas climb. They did show the Bonny Doon climb, though.


----------



## Dr_John

I was watching the Tourtracker. While I was watching, it was surprisingly good (I thought there wouldn't be anything), but I didn't watch the whole thing. I left when it started breaking up near the top, but a lot of it was OK.


----------

